# Pocket Carry Instructional Video



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

I highly recommend anyone considering CC to watch this video.

http://armedresponsetraining.com/pocket_carry.mpg


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. It's a very good video. I've started pocket carrying since I got a Kel tec.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your right Mr.ArmyCop. Anybody thinking of pocket carry needs to take a few mintues and watch that film. Thanks for the link.


----------



## No Freight (Jul 15, 2007)

Imagine seeing this guy shoping for pants and pulling out his piece of paper and putting along the edge of the pocket...thats fun stuff...great vid though!


----------



## Finleyville (Jan 27, 2008)

The link is broken. Any chance of reposting it? Thanks.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

http://armedresponsetraining.com/

Click on vidio


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

BPS3040, thanks for that thread. That's the first such video that I've seen that addresses pocket carry guns.


----------

